# Selling to the Mags



## USCJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm curious, are there a lot of LJ's out there submitting to the WWing publications? Having been following the site for a while, I've seen some very cool and unique ideas. I submitted four projects in last year and all four picked up by the same Mag. This is not a gloat, but rather a suggestion to do this as I honestly not in the top tier of submiiters on this site. The fact you can email the submissions (at least the ones I did) makes it just as simple to send it to the mag's as it is here. Made about $500 of the tips, can't ever have too much wood $.


----------



## RobH2 (May 11, 2008)

I saw one of Gary K's jigs in a mag recently. I think it was Wood. Congrats to you for having your tips accepted. What were they? Or perhaps a better question. Which mag and when can we read about them?


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I've paid for quite a few of my tools with the money from tips and projects to the various WW magazines. The easiest way to submit tips is through email.

If you want to submit a project, create a power point presentation showing the project photo steps along with slide commentary. Many magazines have their own writers that will expand the commentary into the written article. Submit the power point on a CD/DVD along with any extra photos. Document/explain everything and keep a copy.


----------



## SawdustWrangler (Feb 4, 2009)

That's pretty cool.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Great idea!!! I recently submitted one and have yet to see the results.


----------



## USCJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

They've all been Woodsmith/Shopnotes. Both the same company so you only have to send it to one for both to consider. Only one of four has been published so far. It was a extension table for my bandsaw with a router insert. They've also picked up a router plane and a table saw stopI've posted here. got emails back on most if a couple days. One of them I got a response about 6 months later. They've paid between $100-$200, with $200 being the actual published one. Also won a 10.2V Bosch Impact Driver. GaryK won the same one when his was published.


----------

